# Ocean Coral White LEDs



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone using these guys as part of a DIY fixture? Supplementing a primarily white fixture with a couple of these seems like it would be an easy way to broaden the spectrum










They are a combination of 660nm deep red, 470nm deep blue and 495nm turquoise LEDs. The overall spectrum overlaps quite nicely with the chlorophyll absorption spectrum:









vs.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

the_deeb said:


> Anyone using these guys as part of a DIY fixture? Supplementing a primarily white fixture with a couple of these seems like it would be an easy way to broaden the spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> They are a combination of 660nm deep red, 470nm deep blue and 495nm turquoise LEDs.


Looks fun.. still prefer to control r and blue separate.. but that is just me..
BTW found this but it is a different config..


> *3 x 3W LED Light Engines **
> Description:*
> Circuit Board Size : 50x2mm
> LED : 3PCS 3W High Power LED (2 x 455nm Royal Blue, 1 x 6500K White )
> ...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The reason they are called OCW is because those 3 colors in a single MCPCB very close together produce produce a white light. You can't tell the colors apart when lit. One of those with a green and royal blue LEDs would look nice imo.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> The reason they are called OCW is because those 3 colors in a single MCPCB very close together produce produce a white light. You can't tell the colors apart when lit. One of those with a green and royal blue LEDs would look nice imo.


I understand that.. it is just the fact that op listed 3 different LED's than I posted.. both calling themselves OCW.. just confusing..
2 x 455nm Royal Blue, 1 x 6500K White 
vs
1 x 660nm deep red, 1 x 470nm deep blue and 1 x 495nm turquoise..

Red LED's usually have a lower voltage need than other LED's (8-10v vs 10-12v) which MAY require a voltage dropping circuit(resistor). Actually that may be why the solder tab layout is different for the red LED in the image.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, I should have clarified that I was referring to the OCW sold by LEDgroupbuy.

http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/ocean-coral-white/

The overall white color is what I find so appealing about it; a nice way to add to the photosynthetically functional wavelengths without altering the visual appearance too much.

I believe all the LEDs on the board are run at the same voltage: "The LEDs on the board are wired in series which needs 8.6v @ 500mA", and they can also be wired separately to different drivers if desired.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

the_deeb said:


> Supplementing a primarily white fixture with a couple of these seems like it would be an easy way to broaden the spectrum



per guesstimate caculator at BML

down and dirty calculation w/ a 3:2 white (6500k) to OCW chip ratio would get you a CRI of 91 w/ a color temp of 10,000K (3 chips(27w) and 40w of white)..

using warm whites (3500K) will put you closer to 6500K range w/ a CRI of 75


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

the_deeb said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified that I was referring to the OCW sold by LEDgroupbuy.
> 
> http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/ocean-coral-white/
> 
> The overall white color is what I find so appealing about it; a nice way to add to the photosynthetically functional wavelengths without altering the visual appearance too much.


"as is" I'm not so sure it is "white"..


> Ocean Coral White is meant to be an add-on to the base color of the Neutral White and Royal Blue combinations


Granted the addition of "turquoise" (cyan? 495 vs 505nm) will push it out of the purple range.. it won't be, by itself white.. would like to see a picture of just the puck though.. 




the_deeb said:


> I believe all the LEDs on the board are run at the same voltage: "The LEDs on the board are wired in series which needs 8.6v @ 500mA", and they can also be wired separately to different drivers if desired.


Possible.. but if a sm resistor was on the red to drop the voltage a wee bit it would still hold true as long as you tap a point on the right side of said resistor.. but really it is not that important.. more of my own curiosity..

As an example.. see these specs...(hmm includes the "turquoise")
http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/lumia-5-1-100w-full-spectrum-5-channel-led/

Channel 1 - Neutral White (base white spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)
Channel 2 - Royal Blue (base blue spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)
Channel 3 - Hyper Violet (enhanced growth) (38V @ 700mA)
Channel 4 - Deep Red / Turquoise (enhanced color spectrum) (32V @ 700mA)
Channel 5 - True Violet / Cool Blue (enhanced growth and color spectrum) (38V @ 700mA)

the color:










> its really just a white LED to your eyes. This is a picture of the LED lit over a piece of white paper at 14inches. you can see the different colors a bit but in person its harder to see.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Reefers recommend a 6:1 ratio of leds to OCW. So common config is:

4 Royal Blue
2 Neutral White
1 OCW

I got a reef light with that config and 1 Hyper Violet. Color reproduction is stunning.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I was thinking a 6:1 ratio of white LEDs to OCW: 12 cool white, 12 warm white and 4 OCW, with each LED type on it's own driver so it could be independently controlled to find an appropriate color temperature.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Instead of going 12 cool and 12 warm why not just all neutral?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Reefers recommend a 6:1 ratio of leds to OCW. So common config is:
> 
> 4 Royal Blue
> 2 Neutral White
> ...


On a fw planted tank ???


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> On a fw planted tank tank???


Nah that's for a reef.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

gus6464 said:


> Instead of going 12 cool and 12 warm why not just all neutral?


I figured it would provide a somewhat broader spectrum and more flexibility in setting the color temp.


----------

